# Coopers Vintage Ale 2014



## mosto (10/7/14)

See Coopers have released the 2014 version. Actually polished off the last bottle of a six pack of the 2013 the other night, really enjoyed that version. Looking forward to this one.

http://www.beerandbrewer.com/_blog/News/post/coopers-releases-2014-vintage-ale


----------



## lukencode (10/7/14)

Does anyone know if they use the standard coopers yeast in the vintage?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/7/14)

yep they do.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/7/14)

An excellent beer, called into Young and Jacksons a while back, delighted to see it on tap, disappointed that it was served cold :unsure:


----------



## elcarter (10/7/14)

Got a whole carton of the 2013 here waiting to be consumed, might be time to add another to the collection cheers.for the info.


----------



## soundawake (10/7/14)

I reckon its the best Vintage release since the 2011. Should age very nicely.


----------



## Charlie Miso (6/8/14)

Had this on Saturday - for an 'English Ale' wasn't very 'English' - if that makes any sense.


----------



## mosto (6/8/14)

Grabbed a six pack a couple of weeks ago. A nice beer, but not as good as 2013 IMO.


----------



## ManVsBeer (8/8/14)

Had one out the bottle and thouroughly enjoyed it, but didn't get the same experience on tap. Normally the other way round, go figure. Might have to get a carton for cellaring. Yeah right, it'll age 2 weeks........OK, 1 week.


----------



## Weizguy (9/8/14)

mosto said:


> Grabbed a six pack a couple of weeks ago. A nice beer, but not as good as 2013 IMO.


I find them a little underwhelmimg when young. Put some away for 3-6 months and let me know.

I can tell you that the Batch 3 Vintage is starting to taste oxidised (cardboard) now (but was nicer when young), but the batch 2 is still nice, but was ordinary when young


----------

